# Oops! I think I screwed up badly.



## abax (May 3, 2013)

I fertilized with K-Lite at 1/4 tsp. per gallon and added KelpMax. My hands
were wet and I accidentally added about three tablespoons to seven gallons
of solution. Now I'm terrified that I've OD'd my plants with the KelpMax.
Just how awful is this screw up??? :sob:


----------



## couscous74 (May 3, 2013)

They will be fine. A little stinky but fine. I think that's about 1/2 tbsp per gallon. That's still less than recommended foliar feeding rate.


----------



## Ray (May 3, 2013)

Actually, rather than ODing the plants, I question if you'll see any effect of its use whatsoever.

The producer says that lots of studies with different crops (food, not orchids) show no effect at 1:500 or less, and you're at roughly 1:600. Personally I use 1:256 - a tablespoon per gallon.


----------



## abax (May 3, 2013)

Whew! and thank you all for the reassurance.


----------

